# Hello from London!



## c1000 (Aug 16, 2016)

Looking around for Gaggia info...!


----------



## c1000 (Aug 16, 2016)

Have recently acquired a new machine but feeling a bit unsure about it - it feels like I could be about to go down a rabbit hole of information (in a good way)!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome. What have you bought?


----------



## c1000 (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi!

I've been given a brand new, boxed, unused Gaggia Baby 06 in Ivory.

Based on what I've previously read, I would have preferred a Classic, but I'd also be happy with a Baby in black. I'll do the Rancilio arm mod on whatever I keep.

I'm torn as to whether to sell it and get what I really want, or stick with it.

The colour's not really what I'm after, but at least it's brand new. The resale value doesn't seem great on these, so it may be costly and time consuming to change it. But of course as soon as I use it, it will be worth less!

Anyone in London have a brand new Baby 06 in Black and wishing they had Ivory?!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

c1000 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I've been given a brand new, boxed, unused Gaggia Baby 06 in Ivory.
> 
> ...


Don't use it, sell it boxed as new on the Bay. it's not great and you deserve better.


----------



## c1000 (Aug 16, 2016)

Thanks Dave. What machine would you suggest instead?

Am considering waiting for a modded Classic to become available from an experienced forum member...


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Depends on your budget, available space, requirements (now and future) and whether you want used or new kit.


----------



## c1000 (Aug 16, 2016)

I've been thinking it over and reckon I'll just go the Classic route for now... Just need a good one to become available!


----------



## c1000 (Aug 16, 2016)

Have now posted in Wanted thread!


----------



## Stoff81 (Sep 17, 2016)

Im looking for a Classic too, was recently over in Greece at my aunts house and she had an old Gaggia from the 70s. Amazing looking machine!


----------

